# What animal is this?



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Found a bunch of these mounds while out turkey scouting today. What kind of animal makes these?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Rodents, voles and mice.


-DallanC


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Rodents, voles and mice.
> 
> -DallanC


I had that thought too, but these were way bigger than voles or mice could do I think.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll +1 for Dallan. Could be pot guts but I think they hibernate in the winter.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

maverick9465 said:


> I had that thought too, but these were way bigger than voles or mice could do I think.


+1


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess we need something for scale then. Hard to see just how big it is.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Pot guts, and yes they hibernate but they are out and about already as long as there isn't any snow on the ground that they are in.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If the holes/tunnels are larger, then gophers would be the likely "culprits".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Voles


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Moles too, possibly. Having seen actual moles in those tunnels with my own eyes, that is. Also, this:

https://www.tylermolemasters.com/services/mole-gopher-control/

You typically see it more after the snow melts.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Moles, voles.....
Come and see me. :mrgreen:

I have stuff to take care of them.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Pot gut makes sense. I have seen them out in this area. Also, until this very moment I had no idea that's what they were called! Don't have those down south.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Voles, probably Meadow Vole.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

It wasn't me.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Most likely Uinta Ground Squirrel.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I guess we need something for scale then. Hard to see just how big it is.
> 
> -DallanC


 They say size doesn't matter &#129300;


----------

